
LibreOffice wants memory pages to be writable and executable in the same time? - hessnovTHR44
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/48631646/why-does-libreoffice-wants-memory-pages-to-be-writable-and-executable-in-the-sam
======
hessnovTHR44
Opened a ticket:
[https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115486](https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=115486)

